# F.C.G.Co. Wax Sealer



## georgeoj (Dec 15, 2010)

I picked this one up at a show earlier this year. A fairly common jar but as pretty as you could ask for (O.K. it could be blue) with bubbles, heavy cold mold whittling and some amber streaking at the top. This one is going to stay in the window for a while.  George


----------



## georgeoj (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a pic of the streaking.


----------



## georgeoj (Dec 15, 2010)

And the base.


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 15, 2010)

Love those wicked crude wax sealers_.  _I bid on them even if their commons when they have that type of crudeness.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 15, 2010)

You say common and I looked it up. I'd have no problem shelling out $15 for that (My book is #8)


----------



## georgeoj (Dec 15, 2010)

RB10 has reduced the value to $8-10 which fairly well indicates the ready availability of common wax sealers in general. That would be for the normal straight sided examples.  You will see one of these really crude ones only very rarely. I would guess (and it is only that) that you could go through several hundred commons to find one like this. I really like crude jars and I am always on the lookout for them.  George


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi georgeoj;  I looked at you pictures and liked the jar.  I have a few of them,  This one has a pre formed cup ring pressed on to it, from what I could tell.  The bottom is unique because of the two maker marks + being with the embossed letters.  If you decide to sell it let me know and thanks for showing it.  RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool jar!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2010)

> RB10 has reduced the value to $8-10


 #8 was the same but if I saw one in a shop I'd overpay for the look of it. I'd try and barter though. 
 I'd rather have a Pet because I like the name and would give $15 for one of those also.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice Jar. I have a weekness for the crude wax sealers too.[]


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 16, 2010)

I had no idea you could get any wax sealer for that kind of money.  That's a great looking jar..


----------



## ajohn (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice one George,
 Kinda hard to find one with a lip as good as that one.
 That's even prettier than my olive FCGCO.(2 lines)


----------



## ajohn (Dec 25, 2010)

Just thought you'd to see a pic of the different base.Also I think it is an unlisted color


----------



## ajohn (Dec 25, 2010)

00ps


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2010)

Great color on that jar ajohn...


----------

